

Using computer algorithms, 400 firms accounted for 73% of US equity volume - stuffthatmatter
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a5f03366-6d69-11de-8b19-00144feabdc0.html?nclick_check=1

======
stuffthatmatter
Trading equities has turned into a casino. With bots.

~~~
neilc
I thought that was pretty common knowledge. Is it a bad state of affairs?

~~~
stuffthatmatter
I don't think it's common knowledge. New York Times just did a piece on how
companies like goldman sachs profit from high frequency trading

[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/24/business/24trading.html?_r...](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/24/business/24trading.html?_r=3&partner=rss&emc=rss)

